# I wish I could live in my town



## Relly (Nov 14, 2016)

Do you ever have days where you just want to jump into your game and not have to deal with the real world? I literally wish I could amiibo myself into the game and just live there. The real world sucks sometimes.


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 15, 2016)

I guess I would go and live in my town tbh if I could, just think about it. Essays don't exist in the world of animal crossing and neither does school. How perfect would that be? You also don't have to work for a living - except in earlier games. Everyday you can just take at your own pace and do whatever you want to and shape your own world, which is impossible in the real world because of law and such. I think it'd be awesome and therapeutic to jump into your game whenever you wanted. Sure, it might be a pain having to interact with your villagers on a constant day to day basis or they might think you're dead, it'd still be a very relaxing lifestyle to live. LOL. Also i've always had an interest in writing letters, so i'd love to do that too.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 17, 2016)

I would choose to live in my town in a heartbeat. No going to work? No douchebag people? No more stress? COUNT ME IN! I'd love to just sell fish, bugs and items for money. I'd be freaking rich!


----------



## Alyx (Nov 19, 2016)

I'd love to live in a world where you can go out and catch a bug with a net and get $8,000 for it. Just one trip to the island and I'd have $500,000. Also I'd love to not deal with other humans. I'd rather be surrounded by cute needy little animals all day long.


----------



## Relly (Nov 19, 2016)

Alyx said:


> I'd love to live in a world where you can go out and catch a bug with a net and get $8,000 for it. Just one trip to the island and I'd have $500,000. Also I'd love to not deal with other humans. I'd rather be surrounded by cute needy little animals all day long.



ikr I'd never have to work again!


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 19, 2016)

Definitely. I've said this to my mom many times actually. The one thing would be that you'd have to eat a lot of fruit and no meat except for fish.. that is if you dont eat your villagers lmao


----------



## hamster (Nov 19, 2016)

i've thought about this too, it would be nice


----------



## Relly (Nov 19, 2016)

Becca617 said:


> Definitely. I've said this to my mom many times actually. The one thing would be that you'd have to eat a lot of fruit and no meat except for fish.. that is if you dont eat your villagers lmao



but at least you can eat sweets and cake lol


----------



## Milleram (Nov 20, 2016)

I wish this all the time. I'd love not having to have a steady job. I'd just have to catch a few fish or bugs when I was low on cash.  And I love all of my neighbours, so it'd be great if they were the only people I had to interact with. It would be such a relaxing lifestyle that would allow you to pursue your own interests.


----------



## ashlif (Nov 21, 2016)

I wish that would happen. I could explore my town in my own eyes and meet all my villagers!


----------



## Rainbowkiwibird (Nov 21, 2016)

I WANNA LIVE IN ANIMAL CROSSING I'VE THOUGHT THIS SINCE THE FIRST TIME I MET ANIMAL CROSSING


----------



## Invisible again (Nov 22, 2016)

It would be soooooo awesome to live in my own town! It'd be such a relaxing and easy life. c:


----------



## Ray-ACP (Nov 23, 2016)

Me too, and think of all the food you could make using the fruit, then you could fish. Once you've paid off your house you can do ANYTHING, no work xD


----------



## faceburn (Nov 25, 2016)

I would marry Whitney and live happily ever after.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 9, 2016)

I would LOVE to live in my Animal Crossing town (not sure which one, probably New Leaf since it's more modern even though my second GCN town has most of my dream villagers). Just imagine catching a fish and selling it for 12,000 Bells which is equivelent to $12,000 / ?12,000! Also being able to see my favourite villagers up-close in first person would be amazing! There would be no need to worry about the internet not existing since it does actually exist in Animal Crossing (ever since the first game, where Tortimer will mention the defunct www.Animal-Crossing.com website and cranky villagers will mention email). Also, video games would exist inside the Animal Crossing world as well since there's NES games, 3DS's and Wii U consoles in the series but who would want to play those when you are already living inside a video game world? I would never have to worry about annoying people and there would be no school or any work (who would need a job if you could just make a ton of money just by fishing?). We can kinda do this if Animal Crossing were to become a VR game, but then we would still be living in the real world and would have to care about real world stuff. I would definitely hug my favourite villagers though.


----------



## Emi_C (Dec 10, 2016)

I'd love it! I feel like even though my character is....me, they have a different personality to me and I like them more than myself lol. I'd love to live in my town, it must be so relaxing.


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 10, 2016)

I would love to c:


----------



## Butterstroke (Dec 10, 2016)

It's all fun and games until you shake a tree with a beehive in it.

Other than that, I wouldn't mind living in my Animal Crossing towns.


----------



## MelbaBear (Feb 1, 2017)

Me Too! I'd love to be friends with all my villagers and hang out on a tropical island, catching sharks and going out  tours


----------



## Bowie (Feb 1, 2017)

If you guys don't stop _Animal Crossing: VR_ will be a thing within a year or two.


----------



## Cai-crossing (Feb 2, 2017)

*



No joke!  Just the fact that fruit grows so quickly and that I can pay off a nice big house by hunting bugs is great!  Though my Mayor is waaaay better at catching bugs and fish than I am in real life!  

I would be so happy to live in Milky Sky... I put so much work into making that place great, and I have amazing animal friends... I don't know if I could keep up with their favors-- but just having a nice big, clean space with lots of books, games, and concerts to see-- I'd be super happy.  SJDSJSD I wanna go in there now!!  MEH.  I wonder if I could play D&D or import my music from my laptop? lol




​*


----------



## IslandGuy (Feb 2, 2017)

It's like you read my mind lol.
I ask all my close friends what is their favorite animal. When we hang out I like to imagine them as a cute animal from animal crossing. It helps keep me engaged. Now if one of them would just give me some furniture conveniently packaged into a leaf. haha jk


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 2, 2017)

I've wanted to live in my Animal Crossing towns every since the Game Cube version.It would be such a lovely, simple life.


----------



## Xme (Feb 2, 2017)

Ugh yes it would be so amazing.


----------



## hollowbunnie (Aug 19, 2017)

Ive got two towns and believe me i do my fair share of immersing myself deeply into them lol


----------



## hzl (Aug 19, 2017)

I'd spend all day in Brewsters, sat by the window, whilst a thunder storm was brewing outside. Taking in the aromas and sounds of the coffee shop whilst I got lost in my sketchbook.
Then having the villagers pop in every now and then to have a nice catch up over a hot coffee as the rain began to pour.
I'd ponder life with Brewster whilst sat at the counter and draft up town plans with Isabelle.

I like Brewster can you tell.


----------



## Shu (Aug 19, 2017)

Yes! I feel you, I just wish I could live in my town and be stress free. Everyday is just watering flowers, shoveling fossils and catching bugs/fish/sea creatures. I also want to become best friends with my villagers, I feel that if I really lived there we would all constantly be hanging out and chilling at club LOL.


----------



## StarFoxy (Aug 19, 2017)

but what about all the tasty foods in the real world ;-;. other than that i'd jump right in the game aswell


----------



## hzl (Aug 19, 2017)

StarFoxy said:


> but what about all the tasty foods in the real world ;-;. other than that i'd jump right in the game aswell



I suppose we get .. fruit


----------



## Shu (Aug 19, 2017)

StarFoxy said:


> but what about all the tasty foods in the real world ;-;. other than that i'd jump right in the game aswell



we can't eat meat... unless....


----------



## hzl (Aug 19, 2017)

Shu said:


> we can't eat meat... unless....



oh. my. god.

I suppose duck tastes good.. and I probably wouldn't miss Mallary all that much


----------



## Shu (Aug 19, 2017)

hzl said:


> oh. my. god.
> 
> I suppose duck tastes good.. and I probably wouldn't miss Mallary all that much



I never liked Miranda anyway so...  and Zucker already looks like takoyaki.


----------



## 5cm/s (Aug 20, 2017)

yesss! ofc, i imagine that's the entire point of this game- making a town for yourself! my mayor's house is legit the house i wish i lived in, and uhghgh ;;; how nice would it be to live in a town like this where everyone lives off of fishing and catching bugs?


----------



## LillyofVadness (Aug 20, 2017)

Living in your ACNL Town would be such an easy and peaceful life, even though you're the mayor. I'd love to have all my dreamies as my neighbours and my lovely house and yessss it would be so good. I suppose we just have to wait for the invention of human amiibos.


----------



## Midna64 (Aug 20, 2017)

Oh How I wish that was possible  I will be able to eat Perfect Peaches  ALL DAY! I mean Talk to animals and not have to care about anything else!


----------



## Keldi (Aug 20, 2017)

Heck yes! So peaceful, I create my ideal land, and not to mention my cuteresidents and adorable secretary. ^ ^


StarFoxy said:


> but what about all the tasty foods in the real world ;-;. other than that i'd jump right in the game aswell


*points at welcome amiibo items* Just...just putting that out there...


----------



## --- (Aug 20, 2017)

it would be amazing as a weekend getaway thing but it's as far away from the city life i'm used to that i can imagine so i'd prob hate it long term. plus i'm so bad at catching fish or bugs so i'd be broke all the time lel.


----------



## willowwolf (Aug 21, 2017)

That would be amazing to live in my AC town!! Such a peaceful life away from so much negativity.........if only lol


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Aug 21, 2017)

StarFoxy said:


> but what about all the tasty foods in the real world ;-;. other than that i'd jump right in the game aswell



There's "furniture" that are other food from real life. Other food from real life are also mentioned by characters in the games.


----------



## bcmii (Sep 30, 2017)

Yep. I wish I could.

I just want to say Adi?s to reality and live in my game. Even better, you get to stay young forever . Also, I would be in almost-total control of everything that goes on. 

Oh, if only. . .


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 30, 2017)

I share your sentiments. I named my town 'Home' because that's what I wanted for it.
It's a happy place. Maybe we can amiibo ourselves in the next update


----------



## Frisk999 (Oct 4, 2017)

lol I wish I could live in my town but there is one possible way!
Don't have school
When you go to sleep go to AC your bed
Play animal crossing forever!


----------

